# Gaggia Xtwo



## xxsweetpeaxx (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello All,

I am really hoping for some help with a problem I have! Two weeks ago I sold my beloved Gaggia Xtwo, it was a hard loss but I was hoping to move onto a newer machine. Anyway, last week the person I sold it too messages me saying it is leaking water and is dumping the ground beans dry, no coffee is being made! I was astounded as it left my house in perfect working order, although it's an oldish machine, it's been lovingly cared for and had only made less than 300 cups in its lifetime. I made sure he had the link for the instructions and had watched the video how to use it, he said he was doing everything right. On further investigation if he requests just hot water he will get that to come through, the same with milk. He says he has wasted 1.5kg of beans trying to make it work, and has performed a variety of cleans. Another week later ( there has been silence for a week so I had hoped he had fixed it ) he messages me again today to tell me it's still not working and he has wasted yet more beans. He is now asking for he return of money unless I can find a solution for him.

He has been relatively pleasant about it, and I can understand his frustration, so I would much rather help him fix the machine than he return it to me broken - especially as I didn't give it to him broken. The machine is not displaying any fault codes.

Has anyone any idea what could be going on here? I never had a single issue with it so I am saddened that I have moved it on and it's died!

Thanks in advance

Pea xx


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It was second hand. You have no liability at all. Tell him to naff off!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Sorry to say but I doubt there are (m)any members on here with experience of this bean to cup machine.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

experience of the machine is irrelevant. there are no warranty implications with a purchase made privately. The op has no idea what the buyer might have done. He might have a genuine problem and be unlucky, but either way, he has not got a leg to stand on in the eyes of the law. Do not accept any responsibility and just tell him it was working when he took it...it is not his problem


----------



## xxsweetpeaxx (Sep 23, 2015)

This is exactly my issue, I don't want it back because in his words he has ' de scaled it, cleaned it and greased it' by his own admission when he left my house he said it looked complex so I know he's had a good tinker with it.

I think by the sound of it he couldn't get it to work initially and has perhaps dislodged some scale. But before he arrived to collect the machine I made one last coffee with the remaining beans and it was still hot on the tray when he arrived, but sadly I never got to drink it. Nothing leaked, or made any unusual noises. I'm confident that the machine was fully working, besides its onboard computer surely would highlight most problems?

I do feel bad that it isn't working for him, but I'm very reluctant to take the machine back. He has said I've ripped him off, and that his wife is angry. I've replied that it was collected from my house, not a lay by, I have nothing to hide.

I just wish I could find a answer for him! I'm now without a machine because I'm reluctant to spend the money in case he wants it back!

Pea x


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

He cannot have his money back. How much are we talking about anyway? If in doubt, ring trading standards. He is hoping that by giving you grief he gets a refund. Caveat Emptor is the term for buyer beware


----------



## xxsweetpeaxx (Sep 23, 2015)

It was a a fair amount to be fair - £300. But justified by the low number of brews, which are catalogued by the computer even by coffee type brewed! The machine was £1400 new so in my opinion he didn't do too badly - well that was until he said it was broke! But if had any gumption he would get whatever part that is broken, fixed and he still has a blooming good machine.


----------

